# Skyrim Questproblem: Die Schlacht um Festung Schneefalke (Kaiserliche Armee)



## sansa11 (23. November 2011)

Tag^^ 
Wie beschrieben hab ich da son kleines Problem mit der Quest.. Ich bin der Kaiserlichen Armee beigetreten und habe derzeit 2 Quests
Einmal wie gesagt die Festung Schneefalke einzunehmen und Hjaalmarsch zurückerobern (die Wiedervereinigung von Himmelsrand)
Aber ich kann die Festung nicht einnehmen, bzw die Quest überhaupt annähernd meistern.. Dar einfach keine kaiserlichen Soldaten am Ort stehen wo ich hingelotst werde, ausserdem stehen keine Sturmmäntel auf den Mauern der Festung.. Ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. Ich wollte eigentlich zu einem Speicherpunkt bevor ich die Quest anfing.. Aber der Autospeicher- und mein Schnellspeicherstand waren jeweils danach. Kann man Quests abbrechen? Ich fand keine Möglichkeit

Hier 2 Bilder:
ImageShack
ImageShack

Bitte um Hilfe  <3


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

Geiler Übersetzungsfail, Schneefalke heißt in Englisch: Snowhawk (Hawk=Habicht) 

Hab mal gegoogelt, ein Tipp den ich gefunden habe war, dass das "Area Cleared" Event nicht getriggert wurde, probier mal einen Wolf o.ä. ins Fort zu locken und töte ihn dort, und schau ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## sansa11 (24. November 2011)

Werds gleich mal testen  
Und yoa, dachte auch als ich Snowhawk las wtf xD


----------



## sansa11 (24. November 2011)

Habn Bären reingelockt.. leider nichts passiert


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

Hm, anscheinend ist das ein dynamischer Quest, deshalb hab ich keine questID oder setstage gefunden - du kannst dich mal durch die console wühlen und schauen ob du was findest (irgendein setstage xy sollte gehen)- zB help snowfalk 0 (sollte dann alles anzeigen) aber sonst weiß ich nicht weiter, sorry.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Ähm, nur nebenbei: Hawk heißt laut meinen Quellen sehr wohl Falke, insofern stimmt die Übersetzung. 

Und um es auf die Spitze zu treiben: ein "brown falcon" ist ein Habichtfalke... 


Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass es durch die Verwandschaften der Vögel je nach genauer Region vlt wieder ein bisschen anders ist - vlt ist in England ein hawk ein Falke, in Iowa aber ein Habicht oder so... und deswegen sind die Übersetzungen nicht 100% eindeutig?


Aber egal, ich fänd Festung Schneehabicht ein wenig seltsam klingend


----------



## sansa11 (24. November 2011)

Jau, aber das war ja nicht das Thema 

@Aut

help snowhawk 0 hat mir ned wirklich weitergeholfen xD Da das ja nur die Items zeigt indenen "snowhawk" vorkommt xD Soweit ich das verstanden habe.. 
Naja, eine ID für Setstage fand ich auch nicht
-> Skyrim:The Battle for Fort Snowhawk - UESPWiki

Aber für die Quest "Wiedervereinigung von Himmelsrand" fand ich eine, um eben "Erobere Hjaalmarsch" abzuschließen, da ich ja die Festung einnehmen müsste um das abzuschließen..
Trotzalledem würde ich die Quest doch gerne auf normalen Wege erledigen xD
Aber ich geh erst einmal schlafen o.o


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

@ Herbboy: Hawk ist anscheinend Falke UND Habicht - zumindest sagt das u.a. Wiki und ein Wörterbuch. Mein Fehler, ich dachte das wäre nur Habicht 

@ sansa: Nein, eigentlich zeigt das auch Zauber, Quests etc. an. 
Aber mit SQS [questID] kannst du nach der richtigen STage suchen, aber da es anscheinend ein "radiant" quest ist, bin ich nicht sicher ob es das gibt, sorry.


----------



## sansa11 (25. November 2011)

Mhkay, ich sah da halt nur FortSnowhawkexterior02 /doors undsoweiter xD
Und scrollen ging irgendwie nicht xD

Und naja.. trotzdem erstmal danke, dass du's wenigstens versucht hast  Vielleicht schaff ichs ja, dass das Problem iwi gelöst werden kann, dann sag ich bescheid^^

Nochmals Danke


----------

